# An American Longbow**COMPLETED PICS**



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Seems most time folks want to use the Exotic hardwoods in the custom longbows, I thought I would build one using only American native grown hardwoods. Sometimes the awsome colors of the local woods are great looking too. I'm going to keep this one fairly simple with the color selection. After milling around the sawmill that I buy my hardwoods from, I picked out some fine pieces of Walnut, Cherry, and of course, Hard Maple. She's going to have Cherry limbs under clear glass, and the riser will be a combination of Walnut and Cherry as well. Front accents and tip overlays will also be walnut.  


 Today I got all the laminations cut as well as the riser pieces. Glued up the block for the riser, and spliced two sets of lams together. I won't be gluing this one up till Tuesday or so. This bow may take about two weeks to complete with all the stuff going on right now, including sending my daughter off to College friday, and another quick camping trip.(Now accepting donations for college costs!)


----------



## eman1885 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice, but i beat you to it.









i made this bow in february 2010. its been my hunting bow ever since. same woods, minus the maple lams(i used 3 walnut lams). 

hope yours turns out well, eric


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 20, 2011)

.(Now accepting donations for college costs!) 


I could give you my .02  Where is she going?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Eman that's a great looking bow that you made!

 David, good thing is that she's going to a local college only 20 minutes from the house, she is enrolled in the 4 year nursing program. Hard to believe my little girl is heading off to college. Enjoy your kids while their small!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2011)

This bows waiting on "Mr. UPS". The glass should arrive tomorrow! Got the pieces, parts and the form, ready to go tonight. The riser on this one is going to be an "I beam "style riser. Walnut on the outside with the the "Cherry Filling" on the inside. 

I think this Cherry will look good when it's al said and done.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 23, 2011)

Gonna be purty. One of the best longbows I made in my short bow making stint had hard rock maple lams and was a very good shooter.Shot this buck at 4 yards with it in a scrape  hunting with my Buddies JSOG and Mudfeather.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2011)

You got some great memories RC! I'm hoping it turns out well.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 24, 2011)

That's gonna be a right pretty stick!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Got er' all glued up and in the oven today,with a busy weekend ahead, maybe end of next week for finished pics????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I worked on the bow for a while tonight. It's starting to take shape now, and I got a peek at the Cherry limbs, Man I like the color! The Walnut and Cherry riser is going to be sweet too. Got a string on her for the first time but i ran out of time. 

I'll get back at it Monday. Got to take my daughter to college move-in day in the morning, then I am forced to retreat to the Northwoods again for a camp pinic with food, drink, and a DJ.( It's tough, but i must go!)

 Here's where she's at..........


----------



## Ellbow (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice concept Dave...all American bow. Can't wait to see the finished product!
El


----------



## dpoole (Aug 26, 2011)

I like it !!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks El and Mr Donnie! I'm looking forward to see this one finished too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2011)

OK back at the bow tomorrow! Got everthing taken care of this weekend, it was some great weather in the Northwoods! Woke up to 62 degrees this morning, some of the trees were just starting to turn a touch of red and yellow!  Come on Fall!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2011)

It's coming right along Dave...
A right pretty stick indeed!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Rick,
 Got some work done and glued the front accents and tip overlays on. Tomorrow I will cutting the sight window and maybe start shaping the riser, then will see what she looks like. Looks like she will be somewheres in the neighborhood of 49 to 50 # when done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I got a good start on the sanding tonight, had some rain move in so i stopped for tonight. The " Cherry Bomb" is starting to show her true colors! Got at least another couple nights of sanding ta do. 

 I wiped er' down and snapped a few pics to give ya a peek.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2011)

The suspense is killin me. 

Can't wait to see the finished product. She's gonna be a beauty!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 30, 2011)

That is truly a functional piece of art.


----------



## gurn (Aug 30, 2011)

Another fine Wisconsin Yankee creation.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tomorrow I should be done sanding and tinkering with the bow. After 4 more hours of sanding tonight, she's looking real good. 

 Tbug, nobody wants to see the finished product more than me, I 've been working on this one for the past couple weeks with all the stuff I have had going on!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking Good, Just a few more hours work between everything else, 
that why i never tried to kid my self of making my own Bow. not enough hours in the day.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sometimes you have to find the time Bk! It's hiding there somewhere! You ought to try it some time!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2011)

The sanding is completed and she's hanging, waiting to be sprayed tomorrow.

 Hopefuly I'll have some completed pics this weekend.


----------



## gurn (Sep 1, 2011)

Were waitin.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 2, 2011)

Man that bow is really beautiful! I know have some ideas on woods when I FINALLY start mine!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks,
 I just finished spaying the bow. Now the hard part, waiting til tomorrow to take it down from the hanger and check it out!

 Tomorrow i will put on the rest and snap some finished pictures.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Got R' Done!*

It was earlier this year that I decided to build this American Hardwoods Bow, but i had a few others I was working on first. I have been keeping you in suspense for two weeks on this build but, I'm real happy with the mix of colors and the end result. She finished up right at 50# @28" draw. I'll keep it strung up for a day or two then I'll exercise the limbs by drawing on the tillering rack bout 150 times or so.

 And here she is.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm thinking the Cherry will darken as it ages, just like fine furniture!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks awesome Dave!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Al! In between the work on the bow this week, I was learning the art of checkering. I was a bit nervous diving into a freshly sanded bow with carving tools ,but that's how you learn things!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I almost forgot to mention, I think this bows going to have some good mojo! When i was heading outside to take the finished pics this morning, a hen turkey walked right through the yard! I got to draw down on it, now if it was only turkey season and i had and arrow......

 Hopefully she'll find a good  home and get dirtyed up soon!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm impressed with how easy you make all the projects look that you do.  You really got some special talent Dave.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 3, 2011)

NICE! I wish I had some wood talent. mIKe


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks J, I try to edit out all the oooops's and goof ups before I post, I still make plenty of those. I enjoy building the bows and gear as much as using them! Ease comes with repetition and confidence. When I made the first bows years ago, it was a struggle all the way, but I still managed to kill some deer and small game with those ugly ducklings!

 Mike, i don't know much about your wood working skills, but I've seen plenty of your bow shootin' skills, Awsome indeed!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 3, 2011)

Another beautiful bow Dave!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 4, 2011)

Man...Dave...She turned out nice and you did a really  great job on the checkering too!
You just keep getting better & better..Well Done !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Rick! I'm learning evry day, I wasn't sure about doing the checkering but it looks good on this color scheme. It dresses up the simple design of the bow.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep...Its a right pretty touch for sure....Its a sharp looking stick...


----------

